# mal wieder: Rückenschmerzen (mit Bild)



## sap (13. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin gerade ehrlicherweise etwas erschrocken, als ich das erste mal meine Sitzposition auf dem Bike sah. 




Mir kommt das spontan zu klein vor. Bin seit knapp 1 Jahr auf dem Bike unterwegs, war ein Gebrauchtkauf ohne vorheriges Probesitzen, hatte mich nur auf Schrittlänge und Körpergröße hin entschieden und das klang in Ordnung. Fühle mich auf dem Bike eigentlich auch wohl, habe aber immer wieder das Problem, dass ich bei längeren Bergaufpassagen Rückenschmerzen im unteren Rückenbereich (Lendenbereich) bekomme. Wenn ich sehr aufrecht sitze und mit wenig Kraft trete, ist es normalerweise kein Problem. Aber so wie im Bild mit Druck, das führt recht schnell zu schmerzen (10mins bergauf reichen da schon). Abhilfe bringt da am meisten, den Rücken voll durchzustrecken. Habe das bisher eigentlich primär auf die Muskulatur geschoben, da es am Ende der Saison meist besser (aber nicht weg) ist. Außerdem hatte ich es beim alten Bike (Cube Stereo) auch schon.
Fahre momentan etwas weniger Touren bzw. vor allem kürzere Touren, da das Bike mittlerweile recht schwer ist. Aber würde eigentlich gerne auch wieder mehr touren, die Rückenschmerzen sind neben fehlender Kondition aber auch ein Hindernis dabei.

Mit der Vorbaulänge hatte ich schon einmal rumprobiert, ohne wirklichen Erfolg. Und wie gesagt, ich merke es nur beim längeren Hochtreten, ansonsten fühlt sich das Bike eigentlich gut an.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## BergSchranz (13. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe das Problem bei dir auch eher in der Muskelatur. Dein Oberkörper kommt längerfristig mit dem Schub deiner Beine nicht klar und dein Rücken verkrampft sich. Den Druck den du mit den Beinen aufbaust, muß dein Oberkörper gegenhalten und der ist zu schwach. Da hilft nur ein guter Aufbau der Rumpfmuskelatur und Dehnen, ganz wichtig. Betreibst du noch einen anderen Sport oder nur sporadisch biken? Vielleicht auch zu gut aufgepolstert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. Februar 2012)

Hm, spontan fällt mir auf, dass im Handgelenk ein leichter Knick besteht und dass die Bremshebel sehr steil nach unten zeigen. Normal klappt das ja besser, wenn der Unterarm bis zum Finger eine Linie besteht. Stützt du dich ein bisschen auf dem Lenker ab?

Zum Rücken: Die Probleme hatte ich unabhängig von meinen eh immer sehr aufrechten Bikes auch lange. Ohne konsequentens Rückentraining habe ich das auch nicht in den Griff bekommen. Die Lendenmuskulatur muss ich ziemlich trainieren.

Aber: Damit ich keinen Knick im Rücken habe, musste mein normaler Low Riser Lenker einem höheren Modell weichen, was im Downhill zwar nicht 100 % optimal ist, aber da ich viel sitze und Touren fahre, war das nötig. Ansonsten stehe ich alle 3 - 5 Min. auf, um eine montone Haltung zu vermeiden.

Hier sieht man mich sitzen:


----------



## Marc B (13. Februar 2012)

Hier sieht man das mit meinem Lenker noch besser. Achja, hast du vor eine Variostütze an dem Rad? Ist auch nice, beim bergabrollen mal kurz ohne pedalieren bei abgesenktem Sattel zu sitzen


----------



## sap (13. Februar 2012)

Linie Unterarm-Finger müsste doch heißen, die Bremsen noch steiler nach unten, oder? Sonst muss ich die Handgelenke doch noch mehr nach oben drehen, als ich es eh schon mache - oder verraff ich da grad was?
Das mit der Rückenmuskulatur habe ich ja auch vermutet, aber grob ungleichmäßig trainiert ist das bei mir normalerweise nicht. Zur Zeit wohl etwas stärker, da ich in den letzten 3 Monaten wenig gemacht habe, aber sonst spiele ich im Sommer viel Beachvolleyball und im Winter bzw. zu kälteren Zeiten Handball. Speziell beim Beachen arbeite ich sehr viel mit dem Rücken, daher ist das eigentlich keine einseitige Belastung. Und im Handball haben wir eigentlich auch immer alles trainiert..

Ich werd wohl mal schauen, dass ich den Rücken etwas trainiere. Schaden kann es ja so oder so nicht.

Aber den Eindruck, dass das Bike zu klein ist, teilt ihr so nicht? Bin da nicht so erfahren, was die Einschätzung betrifft, nur wenn ich Freunde auf dem Bike sitzen sehe, kommt mir das meist anders vor.

@Marc B: Ich sehe deine Bilder nicht?


----------



## Marc B (13. Februar 2012)

Hm, stimmt. Wenn du dich nicht aufs Handgelenk abstützt, müsste das auch noch okay sein. Ist halt doof, wenn man da mal deswegen Schmerzen im Handgelenk hat.

Wegen dem Krafttraining: ich denke, dass andere ausgleichssportarten gut sind, aber das explizite krafttraining nicht 100 % ersetzen können. ich mache da viel mit einem gymnastikball und mit übungen auf dem boden. fitnessstudio ist auch gut wegen den gewichten, die man da stemmen kann.

größe des bikes - hm, sieht jetzt noch nicht soo schlimm aus, für mich persönlich ist die sattelüberhöhung halt immer ein kriterium, deswegen habe ich ja den höheren lenker dran, weil das bei mir dann auch zu krass sonst wäre. 

hier die beiden links zu den bildern, falls dein browser sie eingebettet nicht anzeigt.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6012508/ & http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/741068

ride on,
marc


----------



## sap (13. Februar 2012)

Ich werd mal versuchen, den Sattel etwas niedriger zu lassen. Dann merke ich ja, ob es etwas besser ist. Wird zwar anstrengender zu treten, aber durch die Sattelüberhöhung (habe eine ultralange BBB Stütze drin, damit ich besser Druck auf den Pedalen aufbauen kann) sind meine Arm schon ziemlich gestreckt. Vielleicht führt das auch zu muskulären Problemen im Rückenbereich...vielleicht frage ich auch mal bei einem Physiotherapeuten nach, die sollten da ja auch Ahnung haben.


----------



## Marc B (13. Februar 2012)

Hm, Sattel zu niedrig führt jedoch schnell zu Schmerzen in den Knien. Würde ich persönlich von abraten.


----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2012)

beik zu klein, rahmen zu kurz. 
warum nicht was passendes?


----------



## sap (13. Februar 2012)

15mins bergauf werden es die Knie schon mitmachen...hoffe ich  - aber geht auch erstmal um 2cm oder so, nicht wirklich massiv runter. Teste wohl mal morgen vormittag


----------



## Maffe (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo sap,

nach dem Bild würde ich sagen, dass das Bike zu kurz ist. Der Winkel zwischen Armen und Körper wird dann zu spitz, um eine gute Abstützung zu gewährleisten. Man gleicht das automatisch dadurch aus, dass man einen Rundrücken macht. Das entlastet die Arme (die Schultern gehen nach hinten), ist aber für den Rücken schlecht, weil die Wirbelsäule nicht mehr ihre natürliche S-Form einnimmt. Ein weiterer Effekt, der auch auf dem Foto sichtbar ist: Man muss den Kopf in den Nacken legen, um halbwegs geradeaus gucken zu können, was ein weiterer Grund für Beschwerden ist.

Eine ausführliche Info zu der Problematik, die mir sehr geholfen hat, ist auf den Seiten des ADFC zu finden: 

http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Ratgeber/Sitzen/index.html

Es kann natürlich sein, dass beim bei abfahrtsorientierem oder technischem Mountainbiken solche Nachteile bewußt in Kauf genommen werden (je kürzer das Rad, desto leichter bekommt man z.B. das Vorderrad hoch). Da kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich persönlich komme mit einer moderat sportlichen Sitzhaltung (im verlinkten Text als "Reiserad"-Position benannt) und etwa gleicher Höhe von Sattel und Lenker sehr gut klar, damit kann ich auch lange Strecken beschwerdefrei und ohne Bedarf für Ausgleichssport fahren.

Fazit für die Rahmenwahl: Für mich ist die (horizontale) Rahmenlänge das relevante Kriterium, Rahmenhöhe ist sekundär (muss halt klein genug sein, um genug Schrittfreiheit zu bieten).

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. Februar 2012)

Maffe schrieb:


> Hallo sap,
> 
> nach dem Bild würde ich sagen, dass das Bike zu kurz ist. (...)
> 
> ...



Würde ein höheres Cockpit diese Problematik lösen? Weil mein Bike ist auch ultrakurz, weswegen ich das mit dem Lenker geändert habe 

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## sap (13. Februar 2012)

dubbel: ich habe es anfangs ja als passend empfunden. Ja, ich war dummerweise so blöd, nicht Probe zu sitzen. Aber ehrlicherweise hätte ich da wohl auch nicht gesagt, ne, des fühlt sich doof an. Weil ich beim Fahren geradeaus ja keine Probleme hab, da hätte schon ein Wochenende herhalten müssen. Und selbst dann weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich beschwert hätte, weil ich a) geil auf das Bike war (ist/war halt so  ) und b) ich das auch von meinem vorherigen Bike kannte.
Dass die Schmerzen muskuläre Ursachen haben, ist ja schon wahrscheinlich. Nur muss ich dann halt im Blick haben, dass es nur bedingt sinnvoll ist, da einfach zu tranieren, wenn es quasi zu extrem sein sollte.
Da ich dieses Jahr diverse kleine Urlaube plane, bin ich jetzt total verunsichert. Wollte noch einen neuen, leichteren LRS nachrüsten usw, aber das steht alles in der Luft, wenn ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, das Bike zu tauschen.


----------



## Maffe (13. Februar 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Würde ein höheres Cockpit diese Problematik lösen? Weil mein Bike ist auch ultrakurz, weswegen ich das mit dem Lenker geändert habe
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Marc



Da bin ich nicht sicher. In der ADFC Radwelt wurde aber neulich eine Leserfrage zum Thema Lenkerhöhe beantwortet. Dort hieß es sinngemäß, dass man die Lenkerhöhe nicht ohne ergonomische Einschränkungen beliebig ändern kann, weil das Becken nur in einer bestimmten Position (=bestimmter Winkel) "einrastet". Ausnahme wäre eine aufrechte Sitzhaltung ("Hollandrad"), da kommt der Lenker nah an den Körper ran. Aber wer will schon ein MTB wie ein Hollandrad fahren .

Am wichtigsten finde ich, erst mal ein Bewußtsein für eine gesunde Sitzhaltung zu entwickeln, dann merkt man schnell, was funktioniert und was nicht.

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2012)

Du kannst dich an diese Spezialisten wenden, dort mit deinem Bike hinfahren, dich ausmessen lassen und dann optimieren sie deine Sitzpostion:

*http://www.radlabor.de/sitzposition.html*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

Hm, das mit dem Radlabor ist ein guter Tipp, muss da mal rumfragen, wer da arbeitet...mal eben 120 bis 180 EUR für Sitzpositionsbewertung ist mir akut zu viel


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2012)

Zumindest günstiger als ein neues Bike  Ich habe da halt mal einen ausführlichen Bericht drüber gelesen, das klang sehr kompetent.

P.S.: Nur so, weil es mich interessiert: Wie groß bist du denn eigentlich u. was hat dein Bike für eine Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

Bin 190cm, Schrittlänge 89/90cm und ist ein Helius FR in L. Passt laut Papier gut...aber bin jetzt halt total verunsichert. Wollte dieses Jahr mehr "Freeride-Touren" fahren, da mir ein KFZ zur Verfügung steht. Ohne dass ich jetzt ein Freeride-Crack wäre...aber halt hoch hinaus und gerne deftig bergab, nicht nur Flow-Trails, obwohl ich die auch gerne habe. Das Bike kann das, ich kann das (teilweise zumindest  ) - aber wenn wir nicht zusammen können, wäre es doof 

Naja, habe schon jemanden beim Radlabor im Auge, mal sehen, ob da eine Kiste Bier einen geübten Blick hervorlocken kann  Muss ja nicht sofort eine elektronische Vermessung sein, vielleicht kann er mir schon so weiterhelfen...ich hoffe es zumindest.


----------



## micha555 (14. Februar 2012)

Nach dem Bild würde ich auch sagen: Rad (bzw. Oberlänge zu kurz).

Rechne doch mal deine Oberrohrlänge aus. Wenn da was gar nicht passendes (und auch nicht ausgleichbares) rauskommt, kannst du dir den Rest sparen und dich gleich nach einem neuen Bike umsehen.


----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

Wie habe ich Schritt 2 zu verstehen? Was wird da beim Vorbau "berechnet"? Für mich sieht das so aus, als ob ich einfach die Zeile ablesen soll...


----------



## micha555 (14. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich auch so....ablesen.


----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

Hm, grob ausgemessen (Armlänge ist alleine nicht wirklich gut zu messen) mein Vorbau ist laut dem Rechner zu kurz, Oberrohr quasi perfekt. Berechneter Wert 600mm. Mein Rad hat 605mm.
Schwierig, schwierig ist das alles. Ich hoffe, dass jetzt nochmal jemand vom Radlabor draufschauen kann, werd mich mal auf das ein oder andere Bike draufsetzen, um etwas anderes unterm Hintern zu fühlen und dann mal sehen, ob ich das Bike tausche oder nicht.
Danke für euer Feedback.


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2012)

Toi toi toi, wäre ja schade um das schöne Rad. 

P.S.: Mein Bike hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 550 mm, Vorbau 60 mm und Lenker 75 mm Höhe.


----------



## micha555 (14. Februar 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Hm, grob ausgemessen (Armlänge ist alleine nicht wirklich gut zu messen) mein Vorbau ist laut dem Rechner zu kurz, Oberrohr quasi perfekt. Berechneter Wert 600mm. Mein Rad hat 605mm.


D.H. nach der Berechnung wäre dein Oberrohr minimal zu lang, der Vorbau zu kurz? Wieviel?
Dann liegt es daran aber eher nicht!

Jetzt frage ich mich nur warum du so "komisch" auf dem Rad sitzt. Auf dem Bild sieht es nicht so aus, als wenn du entspannt sitzt. Ich hätte geschworen, dass was an dem Abstand Sattel-Lenker nicht stimmt. Passen denn die anderen errechneten Werte? Du hast eine starke Sattelüberhöhung, oder?

Vielleicht ist es doch die Muskulatur......? Trotzdem, deine Sitzposition gefällt mir nicht! Bevor du ins Radlabor gehst (kommst aus dem Raum Freiburg?) würde ich lieber mal die Radhändler abklappern. Ein guter kann dich auch vermessen bzw, dir sagen, was nicht passt. Manche  haben auch schon richtige Vermessungssatationen, da kostet das dann viel weniger!


----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

@Marc B: jo, ich fänds auch sehr schade ums Bike, ist eigentlich mein Traum 
@micha555: Vorbau ist laut Berechnung etwa 30mm zu kurz - also schon ein Stückchen. Bezüglich der komischen Sitzposition stimme ich dir zu, habe ja einleitend schon geschrieben, dass ich mich fast erschreckt habe, das zu sehen. Sieht irgendwie für mich nicht gut aus, keine Ahnung, was genau. Sattelüberhöhung ist auf dem Bild schon ordentlich, ist ja der "Uphill"-Modus, da komme ich grad noch so mit den Füßen an den Boden, kann aber bisschen besser aus den Beinen raus drücken. Der Kopf ist arg weit im Nacken, aber das ist auch ein bisschen fürs Foto, da guckt man halt brav geradeaus.
Die Muskulatur hat zur Zeit auf jeden Fall Nachholbedarf, weil ich in den letzten Monaten wenig gemacht habe. Aber ich hatte das auch letzten Spätsommer und da bin ich vom Radeln und Beachen normalerweise für meine Verhältnisse topfit. Und im Sommer beache ich nicht nur 1-2x / Woche, eher so 4-5x...da ist schon Ausgleichsbewegung da.
Aber wie gesagt, ich versuche mal, ob der eine vom Radlabor mal einen Blick auf mich werfen kann, erstmal ohne elektrischer Vermessung, nur mit Augenmaß. Das sollte für ein paar Bier ja machbar sein


----------



## micha555 (14. Februar 2012)

Ok, 3 cm ist schon was....versuchs mal mit dem Radlabor (wenn die sich bestechen lassen ;-). Die anderen Möglichkeiten kannst du dann ja immer noch ziehen. Keep us informed!


----------



## Aldar (14. Februar 2012)

das du konditionell topfit bist heisst nicht das du keine muskulären disbalancen hast...
bevor du also großartig am bike rumbastelst und dich verrückt machst mach doch erstmal was für den unteren rücken, das geht auch ganz hervorragend zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2012)

ich glaube nicht, dass jeder mensch auf genau die gleiche art beschwerdefrei auf dem beik sitzen kann. 
es gibt kein richtig oder falsch, sondern das, womit du am besten zurechtkommst, ist dein persönliches optimum - diese ganzen tabellen sind gut und schön. und als erste näherung brauchbar. 

was den formeln, tabellen aber fehlt, sind individuelle besonderheiten in sachen beweglichkeit etc., die dazu führen, dass nun mal nicht jeder genau gleich auf dem rad sitzt. 

das alles - und auch kommentare bzgl. muskulärer disbalancen - ändert aber nichts daran, dass die sitzposition im moment viel zu kurz ist.


----------



## -remit- (14. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht könntest Du noch etwas zu deiner Größe und der Geometrie des Rades sagen, dann könnte man noch besser Tipps geben.
Wenn ich Dich so sehe würde ich dich auf 1,95m-2,05m schätzen. Dafür ist der Vorbau viel zu kurz, allgemein der Rahmen zu klein.
Das der Rechner nur 3 cm zu kurz für den Vorbau auswirft empfinde ich als zu wenig. Der jetzige dürfte auch nur ein Stummel sein 3-5cm? Als erstes würde ich da einen 10 cm oder besser noch 12 cm Vorbau testen und gucken ob es sich verbessert. Damit ne Weile rumfahren um dann eventuell noch weiter nach unten gehen sollte es unagenehm sein.
Viel mehr kann man da nicht machen. Ich bin 2m groß und habe ein 26" mit 57cm Rahmenhöhe und entsprechend langem Oberrohr + 10cm Vorbau und das ist so gerade angenehm, werde demnächt auch 12cm Vorbau testen.
Sind es Schmerzen an der Wirbelsäule, also wirklich Knochen/Knorpel oder im Muskelbereich der Lendenwirbelsäule? Beim Bergauffahren wird diese Muskelgruppe stark beansprucht und kann auch schnell verkrampfen, das ist gerade wenn man ungeübt ist völlig normal und bedarf ordentlichem Training zB. mittels Rumpfheber:
Auf den Bauch legen, Oberkörper bis Bauchnaben anheben, Beine anheben und die Arme seitlich im rechten Winkel immer hin- und her ziehen, da merkt man dann ob die Muskeln dort fit sind oder nicht. Jeden Tag Morgens und Abends 5 min und nach 1 Woche lassen zumindest bei mir die Schmerzen deutlich nach, wenn ich aus einem Trainingsloch komme.


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2012)

> Dafür ist der Vorbau viel zu kurz, allgemein der Rahmen zu klein.
> Das der Rechner nur 3 cm zu kurz für den Vorbau auswirft empfinde ich als zu wenig. Der jetzige dürfte auch nur ein Stummel sein 3-5cm? Als erstes würde ich da einen *10 cm oder besser noch 12 cm Vorbau* testen und gucken ob es sich verbessert. Damit ne Weile rumfahren um dann eventuell noch weiter nach unten gehen sollte es unagenehm sein.



Damit würde er sich aber das Fahrverhalten bergab versauen... An so einem Bike ist ein 70er Vorbau ja eigentlich das Maximum, also so empfinde ich das zumindest


----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

Größe wie bereits erwähnt 190cm, SL 89cm. Vorbau hat aktuell 50mm...und ich stimme da Marc B zu, zu lang darf das Teil nicht sein, sonst rockts bergab nicht mehr.


----------



## -remit- (14. Februar 2012)

Den Post mit deiner Größe habe ich überlesen...
Ich spreche ja auch vom *Testen*.
Es geht anscheinend nur bergauf- oder ab.
Sinn eines Tests mit viel längerem Vorbau ist eine völlig andere Sitzposition beim Bergauffahren auszuprobieren und da würde ich schon zu einem 12 cm Teil greifen. Natürlich kann es sich dort auch ins andere Extrem (schmerzende Arme, Handgelenke) verschlimmern. Sollte sich hingegen garnichts ändern, kann man 1. am Bike nicht mehr viel machen und 2. es eindeutig auf mangelnde Muskulatur schieben.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass jeder mensch auf genau die gleiche art beschwerdefrei auf dem beik sitzen kann.
> es gibt kein richtig oder falsch, sondern das, womit du am besten zurechtkommst, ist dein persönliches optimum - diese ganzen tabellen sind gut und schön. und als erste näherung brauchbar.
> 
> was den formeln, tabellen aber fehlt, sind individuelle besonderheiten in sachen beweglichkeit etc., die dazu führen, dass nun mal nicht jeder genau gleich auf dem rad sitzt.
> ...



Das Du Dir selbst widersprichst, ist aber klar, oder ...

Ich bin beeindruckt, wie Leute anhand von Bildern zu der Beurteilung kommen, dass die Sitzposition viel zu kurz ist.

Das Ding ist kein CC-Rad

Mein privater unentgeltlicher Tip: Bevor Du Dir hier aufschwatzen lässt, das Du ein anderes Bike brauchst, teste lieber mal die Hinweise zum Thema Rückenmuskulatur.

Ferner prüfe, ob Deine Sattelhöhe korrekt eingestellt ist beim Treten. Zu hoher Sattel kann zu Beckenbewegungen führen, die ggf. auch Schmerzen verursachen können.

Ansonsten erstmal zum Arzt, bevor ich Material umdisponieren würde. Denn keiner gibt Dir die Gewissheit, dass eine längere Sitzposition durch grösseren Rahmen Linderung bringt.

Ich fahre übrigens mit gleicher Schrittlänge bei 1,83 einen Rahmen mit 450er Sitzrohr und 585er Oberrohr und 50 mm Vorbau. Muss ich mir jetzt auch ein neues Bike kaufen ...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## -remit- (14. Februar 2012)

> Ich fahre übrigens mit gleicher Schrittlänge bei 1,83 einen Rahmen mit 450er Sitzrohr und 585er Oberrohr und 50 mm Vorbau. Muss ich mir jetzt auch ein neues Bike kaufen ...


Es bleibt eben immer die Frage im Raum stehen, ob man mit seinem Bike auch den Berg hochfährt, hochschiebt oder noch besser hochgetragen wird.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

Damit fahre ich 30km+ Touren, auch bergauf, korrekte Sattelhöhe vorausgesetzt. Wo ist das Problem...

Zum CC-Rennen fahren ist das nichts, das ist klar.


----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das Du Dir selbst widersprichst, ist aber klar, oder ...
> Ich bin beeindruckt, wie Leute anhand von Bildern zu der Beurteilung kommen, dass die Sitzposition viel zu kurz ist.
> Das Ding ist kein CC-Rad


aber er schreibt erstens selbst





sap schrieb:


> ... dass ich bei längeren Bergaufpassagen Rückenschmerzen im unteren Rückenbereich (Lendenbereich) bekomme.


und zweitens: 


sap schrieb:


> Mir kommt das spontan zu klein vor.


das würde ich bestätigen. 
wo ist da der widerspruch? 
der augenschein und der eigene eindruck des fahrers ist nun mal eindeutiger als ne halbgare formel. 


. 



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich fahre übrigens mit gleicher Schrittlänge bei 1,83 einen Rahmen mit 450er Sitzrohr und 585er Oberrohr und 50 mm Vorbau. Muss ich mir jetzt auch ein neues Bike kaufen ...


eigentlich kommt mir das vollkommen normal vor. 
aber hast du denn schmerzen? und kommt dir dein rahmen zu klein vor? eben. 
und wie sollte ich das denn beurteilen? 





Ti-Max schrieb:


> Damit fahre ich 30km+ Touren, auch bergauf, korrekte Sattelhöhe vorausgesetzt. Wo ist das Problem...


es gibt kein problem. 
du hast kein problem. 
geh weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> es gibt kein problem.
> du hast kein problem.
> geh weiter.



Dann sind wir ja klar, habe auch jetzt nichts anderes erwartet 

Ich halt mich jetzt mal hier weiter aus Vermutungen raus, hilft dem TE nicht wirklich weiter...


----------



## -remit- (14. Februar 2012)

Kommt natürlich immer auf die Proportionen an. Wenn du eine 90 SL hast und "nur" 183cm groß bist, dann ist dein Oberkörper natürlich auch dementsprechend kurz.
Ich habe eine 93 cm Schrittlänge auf 2m. Fahre einen 57cm Rahmen + 35cm Sattelstütze am Anschlag. Dann benötigst du eine 45er Stütze am Anschlag?


----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

45er Stütze am Anschlag stimmt. Wobei Anschlag ja auch rahmenabhängig ist.
Kann mich nur wiederholen: Danke für die rege Anteilnahme 
Werde besagte Schritte mal anpeilen: Zwischendurch mit tieferem Sattel (2cm), Fachmann draufschauen lassen, Rücken mal trainieren (wobei ich da mit ein paar Wochen rechne, bis man deutlich was merkt), ggf. mal bisschen längeren Vorbei und höheren Lenker.

Ich will das Bike auch nicht gleich wegwerfen...es war halt meine Wahl für "1 Bike für alles", von Touren bis Bikepark. Wenn das mit dem Bike machbar ist, mit meiner Körpergröße aber schlecht kombinierbar, dann eben nicht. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine Fanes zum Touren aufzubauen und das Helius als reines Parkbike zu nehmen...dann wäre das Thema auch vom Tisch. Nur ist der Gedanke aktuell nicht bezahlbar


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Februar 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Rechne doch mal deine Oberrohrlänge aus.





sap schrieb:


> @micha555: Vorbau ist laut Berechnung etwa 30mm zu kurz - also schon ein Stückchen.



Ich glaube die Berechnung ist schon etwas »angestaubt«.
Die Vorschläge zur Vorbaulängen (95-150mm)  im Step 2 sind doch aus dem letzten »Jahrtausend«.
Auch das Rad auf der ersten Seite bestätigt meine Vermutung. 

Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig was dieses »BIKE Special« als optimale Bike-Geometrie versteht.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

-remit- schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich immer auf die Proportionen an. Wenn du eine 90 SL hast und "nur" 183cm groß bist, dann ist dein Oberkörper natürlich auch dementsprechend kurz.
> Ich habe eine 93 cm Schrittlänge auf 2m. Fahre einen 57cm Rahmen + 35cm Sattelstütze am Anschlag. Dann benötigst du eine 45er Stütze am Anschlag?



Alte Faustregel, noch immer gültig.

Bei korrekter Sattelhöhe und Pedal in niedrigster Stellung mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal sollte das Bein fast durchgestreckt sein.

Zum Rechnen: 450 mm Sitzrohr + 175 mm Kurbellänge macht 625 mm.

Schrittlänge 890 mm - 625 mm macht 265 mm. Zieht man 50 mm Sattelhöhe ab, macht dies einen Auszug von 215 mm.

Ich wundere mich daher immer, was die Leute für Rahmen fahren 

Anders gerechnet: Distanz Tretlagermitte - Satteloberkante sind 720 mm. Addiert man die Kurbellänge dazu ... na, na, was passiert


----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2012)

-remit- schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich immer auf die Proportionen an. Wenn du eine 90 SL hast und "nur" 183cm groß bist, dann ist dein Oberkörper natürlich auch dementsprechend kurz.


genau. 
ich würde auch sagen: 
- torso- und armlänge (statt schrittlänge) sind entscheidende anatomische größen, 
- oberrohrlänge (statt rahmengröße) ist das relevante maß am beik. 

und:
- probefahren. 

wenn alle bei einer bestimmten größe die selben maße hätten, könnte man sich den ganzen zirkus ja sparen. 
deswegen kauft man sein beik ja nicht nach der körpergröße. 

wenn Ti-Max überproportional lange beine hat - und damit bei gegebener größe einen kurzen oberkörper - ist es klar, dass er einen tendenziell kürzeren rahmen fährt. 
aber sap hilft das nun mal nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -remit- (14. Februar 2012)

Danke dubbel du ersparst mir Schreibarbeit ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

Doch, er sollte mal seine Sattelhöhe überprüfen.

Ich merke schon bei einem Zentimeter, ob ich zu hoch oder zu niedrig sitze. Bin da sehr empfindlich. Ein zu hoher Sattel führt zu Beckenbewegungen. Das Becken darf sich beim Treten im Sitzen nicht bewegen. Dies kann zu Schmerzen führen, das ist meine Arbeitshypothese ohne gesicherten medizinischen Hintergrund ... 

Zudem ist die Oberrohrlänge durch die Sattelstellung auch wieder variabel. Auch hier wieder eine berühmte Faustformel:

Sattelspitze sollte lotrecht 6 cm hinter der Tretlagermitte sein.

Was ich hier schreibe, ist das Einmaleins der Rennradfahrer, vom korrekten Treten haben die nunmal mehr Ahnung als die MTBler ...


----------



## giles (14. Februar 2012)

Ti;ax nimm es nicht übel, jedoch scheint der Rahmen wirklich zu klein zu sein.

Die Vorteile aus "wendigkeit" und was weiss ich sind eben unwichtig in Vergleich zu individuellen Anatomie eines jeden Einzelnen.

Die Korrekturen über Vorbau, Sattelversatz etc. sind eben nur Helferlein und bekämpfen selten die Ursachen.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Ti;ax nimm es nicht übel, jedoch scheint der Rahmen wirklich zu klein zu sein.



Doch, nehme ich Dir übel, weil man es nicht nach Sichtung eines Bild pauschalieren kann und viele Einstellungsvariablen eine Rolle spielen  Zudem weiss aktuell keiner, auch ich nicht, ob dies der Grund ist ...

Aber hey, er muss entscheiden, ob er rumspielt mit seinen Einstellungen am Bike oder nicht


----------



## giles (14. Februar 2012)

Du pauschalierst doch, ich, sowie Dubbel, remit usf., habe lediglich auf die Wichtigkeit der Anatomie hingewiesen, wogegen deine Wenig- oder Grossartigkeit (ganz nach Beleiben stest auf der Rahmengrösse beharrt.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Du pauschalierst doch, ich, sowie Dubbel, remit usf., habe lediglich auf die Wichtigkeit der Anatomie hingewiesen, wogegen deine Wenig- oder Grossartigkeit (ganz nach Beleiben stest auf der Rahmengrösse beharrt.



Der Begriff pauschalieren und seine Bedeutung ist aber schon klar, oder 

Ich habe eine mögliche Ursache vermutet und angedeutet, ohne einen konkreten Ursache-Wirkung-Zusammenhang aufzustellen.

Verifiziert habe ich hier gar nichts.

Geh nochmal über Los


----------



## giles (14. Februar 2012)

Ich pauschaliere genau wie Du.  Geh noch mal über Ironie.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Ich pauschaliere genau wie Du.  Geh noch mal über Ironie.



Gerne, aber Ironie nur bitte dann, wenn sie keine falschen Fakten ironisiert.

Nochmal für die Pinnwand zu Hause: Er soll erstmal seine Einstellungen am Rad prüfen und durch Veränderung testen. Erst dann kann man überlegen, ob der Rahmen passt oder nicht, aber nicht umgekehrt. Medizinische Abklärung ist parallel ratsam...


----------



## giles (14. Februar 2012)

Sind wir uns doch einig  wollen Alle nur helfen.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Februar 2012)

Exakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Februar 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gerade ehrlicherweise etwas erschrocken, als ich das erste mal meine Sitzposition auf dem Bike sah.



Für die Kontaktsportarten DH, Freeride etc. ist die Größe OK, dann muß aber der Sattel tiefer. Für Touren, bei denen es auch bergauf geht, ist der Rahmen gute ZWEI Nummern zu klein/kurz, in Anbetracht deiner Körpergröße.

Wie schädlich es für die Kniegelenke - besonders für die unersetzbaren Knorpel - ist, mit zu niedriger Sitzhöhe zu pedalieren, merkt man meistens nicht sofort. Nur wenn man viel Glück hat. In der Regel stellen sich Beschwerden ein, wenn es schon zu spät ist.


----------



## micha555 (14. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Berechnung ist schon etwas »angestaubt«.
> Die Vorschläge zur Vorbaulängen (95-150mm)  im Step 2 sind doch aus dem letzten »Jahrtausend«.
> Auch das Rad auf der ersten Seite bestätigt meine Vermutung.
> 
> Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig was dieses »BIKE Special« als optimale Bike-Geometrie versteht.



Mag sein. Bei mir kam der Radhändler mit einer professionellen Ausmessung und ich über die verlinkte Berechnung auf nahezu identische Werte. Und mein Rad paßt perfekt. Von daher war ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Berechnung stimmt. Aber das heißt nicht, dass die up-to-date ist.


----------



## giles (14. Februar 2012)

Der Te hier sieht ähnlich verloren auf seinem Rad aus.


----------



## bettseeker (14. Februar 2012)

Ein Ratt aus der Kinderabteilung?


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Februar 2012)

Der Vorteil ist, man sitzt schön weit vorne und hat somit eine gute Übersicht über das Verkehrsgeschehen.


----------



## giles (14. Februar 2012)

So wie Skelletonfahrer dichter am Eis des Geschehens sind wie als die Hacklschorsch-Gedächtnisrodler?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Februar 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> ...Bei mir kam der Radhändler mit einer professionellen Ausmessung und ich über die verlinkte Berechnung auf nahezu identische Werte. Und mein Rad paßt perfekt. Von daher war ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Berechnung stimmt. Aber das heißt nicht, dass die up-to-date ist.


 Was soll sich bei Berechnungen bezüglich Rahmenmassen/Körpergröße im Zeitablauf ändern? Und bevor ich überhaupt nichts mache und mir auf Gutdünken ein Rad aufschwatzen lasse, ist diese Anleitung immer noch besser.
Eine "professionelle", kostenpflichtige Vermessung wird sicherlich nicht zu wesentlich besseren/anderen Ergebnissen kommen.


----------



## bettseeker (14. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> So wie Skelletonfahrer dichter am Eis des Geschehens sind wie als die Hacklschorsch-Gedächtnisrodler?



Ja, und mit der Hakennase kannst du schön bremsen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Sind wir uns doch einig  wollen Alle nur helfen.


Es gibt Leute, denen ist nichtmehr zu helfen...


FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Für die Kontaktsportarten DH, Freeride etc. ist die Größe OK


Selbst dabei hätte ich die Befürchtung, mit den Knieschonern an den Lenker zu kommen. Zumindest mit den dickeren Knischonern, die ich fahre...

Wie lang ist eigentlich die Sattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (14. Februar 2012)

450mm zum Hochstrampeln. Probleme bei der Abfahrt mit Knie-Lenker habe ich nicht...


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn das Bike definitiv zu klein ist, wie groß seid ihr beide eigentlich?


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Februar 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Selbst dabei hätte ich die Befürchtung, mit den Knieschonern an den Lenker zu kommen. Zumindest mit den dickeren Knischonern, die ich fahre...



Mir persönlich wäre das auch zu eng. Auch mit ohne Schützer.


----------



## Scheissenduro (18. Februar 2012)

Deinen Ellenbogen scheints ja noch gut zu gehn 

*duck-und-weg*


----------



## supperharry (25. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich bin selber 195 groß und hatte am Anfang einen Rahmen in L. Und ich sah wie ein Riese auf einem Kinderrad aus. Wenn der Rahmen zu kurz und der Lenker zu tief sind, ist es relativ egal wie gut dein rücken trainiert ist (mache Kreuzhebem mit 120-140kg und schafe so 10-12 Klimmzüge ohne Schwung), der rücken wird krumm.. Es ist wie beim Autositz ohne Lendenstütze, da bleibt man auch nicht 100km lang steift mit dem geraden Rücken sitzen.
 Hatte auch dann mit Vorbaulänge und Sattelverschiebungen experimentiert. Zu langer Vorbau macht die Lenkung nervös und zu weit nach hinten verschobener Sattel verschiebt den Schwerpunkt zu weit nach Hinten, was die Klettereigenschaften spürbar verschlechtert. 
Ich hatte dann, auch wen es finanziel weh tut, mich für einen größeren Rahmen entschieden.

Gruß


----------



## Cosimo11 (26. Februar 2012)

Ein Tipp wäre, dass du zum Osteopathen gehst und dich von ihm ein mal richtig durchknacken lässt! Am besten lässt du dir zeigen, wie du dir zu Hause selber die Lendenwirbel "löst", dann sollten deine Rückenschmerzen auch der Vergangenheit angehören 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (26. Februar 2012)

Habe mich auch für einen größeren Rahmen entschieden - zum bergab Fahren war der andere gut, aber zum länger bergauf Treten eben nicht.
Werde ggf. berichten.


----------



## Zonenrider (1. März 2012)

Die Entscheidung zum größeren/längeren? Rahmen ist richtig bei dieser Körpergröße. Bei Rahmengeometrien sollten die Werte von Oberrohrlänge, Reach und Stack von allen Herstellern angegeben werden. Ein längerer Rahmen vermittelt Bergab mehr Laufruhe.
Bekannterweise sind bei Radsportlern durch die überwiegend  statische Sitzposition die Muskeln verkürzt. Daher sollte man regelmäßig Dehnen sowie Bauch und Rückenmuskeln trainieren. 
Die Sitzposition bei dem neuen Rahmen würde ich mit einem einfachen Lot einstellen.
Ansonsten viel Spass mit dem neuen Rad.
Werner


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. März 2012)

Kleiner Tip zum Bergauffahren: Nase tiefer Richtung Lenker! Dadurch, daß du den ganzen Oberkörper tiefer bringst, kannst du mehr Kraft auf die Pedale auswirken und beim Oberschenkel werden etwas andere Muskelgruppen beansprucht. So aufrecht wie auf dem ersten Bild kann ich nicht den Berg rauf, da geht viel Kraft verloren... 

Und ich merke beim Pedalieren auch jeden Zentimeter Unterschied in der Sattelhöhe, zu hoch kann ich nicht ab - eben wegen der schon angesprochenen Beckenbewegung. Zu tief geht auf die Knie. Bei zu langen Rahmen oder zu tiefem Lenker geht es mir auf Dauer zu sehr auf die Handgelenke. Ansonsten merke ich auch manchmal den unteren Rücken, das liegt auch mit zum Großteil an meiner sitzenden Tätigkeit (Bürojob). Hat sich in den letzten Jahren aber schon gebessert. Ab und zu tut mir halt immer noch der Arsch weh...


----------

